# Little House, Nr. Holywell, North Wales



## kellisurbex (Mar 10, 2012)

Just happened to drive past what looks like an old gate house on the way home from visiting Lluesty Hospital in Holywell. Unfortunately I can't tell you any history as I'm not even sure of the name of the place lol sorry  if anyone is from the area and has any info would be much appreciated 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the black & white/colour photo of the tights


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

What a waste,see the fireplace collectors have paid a visit! thanks for sharing.


----------



## maximus (Mar 11, 2012)

I want this house!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting little house.


----------



## st33ly (Mar 12, 2012)

What an odd little place.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Mar 13, 2012)

Those tights.....very 1970's!


----------



## laurarobjohns (Apr 24, 2012)

Such a shame, it looks quite old and what lovely windows.

Nice photos!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 26, 2012)

What a great find, love the pics, anyone know some history on it?


----------

